# Help! I need wedding witnesses asap



## monopanda (Apr 9, 2014)

Wedding Ceremony
April 10 2014 (Thursday) at 11:00am
G/F, Rawlinson House,
19 Cotton Tree Drive,
Central,
Hong Kong
(MTR Admiralty-Station – Exit C1)

Hear me out. It may sound so sudden, but I am in desperate need of TWO WITNESSES. We were originally scheduled for Monday April 7 2014 but our only available witnesses bailed out on us at the last minute 

My fiance and I were literally running around asking random strangers to witness our wedding and it was every girl's nightmare. 

We booked our wedding a month ago and had been searching for witnesses ever since  We have very little friends here in Hong Kong and not everyone is readily available to sacrifice at least 30 minutes of their time.

Maybe there are some last minute heroes out there that can save us? 
Our witnesses needs to be above 18 years of age and just have their Travel documents (passport) or HKID ready as stated somewhere in the conditions of the appointment 

Please leave me a message. I really look forward to hearing some form of renewed hope


----------



## monopanda (Apr 9, 2014)

I have already found my two witnesses. Thank you!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

That is good news. Wishing you every happiness.


----------

